# Jethro Tull diet and training June 20- August 20, 2013.



## JETHRO TULL (Jun 20, 2013)

My goal is to look good by the end of August. By good, I mean lean and somewhat developed. Lol. 

Back was yesterday-

I set up a circuit in my home gym consisting of these exercises:

A) Pulldowns
B) Pull overs
C) Rear deltoid raises
D) Seated Cable rows
E) Hamstring Curls

I went around those 2x at 20 reps per set to warm up- then I did three heavy sets of each. I kept the pace fairly rapid. 

Meals 1: chicken tenders and Broccoli
Meal 2: protein and oats
Meal 3: chicken and Pickles
Meal 4: protein, fish oil and psyllium husk

Lifted-

Meal 5- protein, plus the amino acid leucine and apple sauce. 
Meal 6- chicken tenders and pickles. 
Meal 7- blueberries, protein. 

This should bore the hell out of you guys.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 20, 2013)

Chicken and pickles- is that a meal or a snack??? LoL or a mistake? I love both of those things never thought of the two as a meal though. Pickles have almost no caloric impact. So are you making that a meal as a filler to get enough protein?


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 20, 2013)

I would try to add in some more veggies and maybe some sweet potatoes and brown rice into some of the meals to balance it out a little more.


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 20, 2013)

How do you feel while eating such little carbs? 

What are your stats? 

I like to eat my berries in the morning, and have fats like natural PB before I go to bed.  

"Chicken and pickles" lol nice bro, that sounds like something I would eat while dieting  ...  maybe I would add mustard lol


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jun 20, 2013)

*I eat about damn near anything.*



Enigmatic707 said:


> Chicken and pickles- is that a meal or a snack??? LoL or a mistake? I love both of those things never thought of the two as a meal though. Pickles have almost no caloric impact. So are you making that a meal as a filler to get enough protein?



*I am leaning up. I usually go low carbs for about three days, then have a load day. *


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jun 20, 2013)

*I hear you.*



chrisr116 said:


> I would try to add in some more veggies and maybe some sweet potatoes and brown rice into some of the meals to balance it out a little more.



I go pretty low for three days- then carb up on that fourth day. I am not trying to gain any weight right now. 

Generally- I would agree with your assessment.


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jun 20, 2013)

*I don't feel as tired when I eat less carbs.*



pinpoint5 said:


> How do you feel while eating such little carbs?
> 
> What are your stats?
> 
> ...



You know that feeling after eating Thanksgiving dinner? I have that a lot when I am trying to put on weight and am eating carbs. 

I am currently 6'1, 262 lbs.


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 21, 2013)

JETHRO TULL said:


> You know that feeling after eating Thanksgiving dinner? I have that a lot when I am trying to put on weight and am eating carbs.
> 
> I am currently 6'1, 262 lbs.



Damn dude, you're a tank!  

Lol yeah, I get that same feeling when off season eating.  

Its nice to diet and not have to force feed lol


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 21, 2013)

JT, thank you for sharing this here with us! I look forward to following your progress!


----------



## Thor (Jun 21, 2013)

*Jt*

damn man you look pretty lean and vascular already !!


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jun 21, 2013)

*Thanks!*



AnaSCI said:


> JT, thank you for sharing this here with us! I look forward to following your progress!


*i am staying up a little late to get another meal in right now. 
I took my mom and nephew to that movie WORLD WAR Z[ /B]
and....I got behind on my meals. *


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jun 21, 2013)

*Thanks, Thor.*



Thor said:


> damn man you look pretty lean and vascular already !!



*Unfortunately for me I walk around with a big, fat, Mellon most if the time. My poor girl friend has to put up with a fat bastard for a man on a continual basis. I am working on it though. I am givin myself 8 weeks to get it done.*


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jun 21, 2013)

*Meal one!*

*1 cup blueberries and 50 grams of Isopure whey, lactose free , zero carbs, vanilla flavored. 

I also ingested- fish oil, milk thistle, horsechestnut, vitamin D, vitamin C, CoQ10 200mg, folic acid, and magnesium.  

Time to lay in the sun!*


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jun 25, 2013)

*Today was chest and back.*

My girl and I alternated the following exercises:

Barbell Incline Press and Wide Grip Pulldowns. 2 sets if 20 reps on each as a warm-up then 4 progressively heavier sets. 
Next was-
Seated Rows and Flat Dumbell Presses. 
Same thing- I need the warmups even though I was warm. It takes me a while to find the groove on the second exercise. 

Food was: 
1st Meal- protein and blueberries after lifting. 
2nd- burger and green beans
3rd- protein and blueberries
4- egg whites and regular beans
5- protein and oats

I have one more left.
That last meal was a couple cans of tuna, green beans, 1/2 can of low fat cream of mushroom soup.


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jun 25, 2013)

*June 25th!*

*I rode my recoup ant bike 41 minutes on an empty stomach this am.  Today's training will be abs/ calves and cardio. I stretched this morning for about 15 minutes after cardio. I have a foam roller and used that too. 

Now I am out laying in the sun by the river with my woman and my nephew. *


----------



## ProFIT (Jun 25, 2013)

Great thread! You're a mountain of a man:muscles:


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jun 26, 2013)

Great job, JT!

Look forward to seeing your progress over the next 8 weeks, you already look great


----------



## PRIDE (Jun 27, 2013)

MR. BMJ said:


> Great job, JT!
> 
> Look forward to seeing your progress over the next 8 weeks, you already look great



:yeahthat::headbang:


----------



## Jig (Jun 27, 2013)

Cool thread, thanks for sharing!


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jun 28, 2013)

*Oh heck...you are being nice!*



ProFIT said:


> Great thread! You're a mountain of a man:muscles:


*Yesterday I was kicking ass all day- then we ate pizza. I am not gonna lie...it was good! Lol


Today my girlfriend and I went fishing and the. Trained arms. 

1. Single arm cable pushdowns 4x20
2. Single arm cable curls 4x20
3. Straight bar curls 4x10-15
4. V-bar pushdowns 4x10-15
5. Walk 1hour 

*


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jun 28, 2013)

*Mr. BMJ- thanks!*



MR. BMJ said:


> Great job, JT!
> 
> Look forward to seeing your progress over the next 8 weeks, you already look great



*Meredith and I are doing delts this am. No pressing exercises. 

1. Lateral raises 4 x 12-15 reps
2. Upright rows -same as above
3. Rear delt raises- same as above
4. Shrugs ( I am doing these...her traps are big enough! ) lol

Legs this evening. *


----------



## thebrick (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey JT, I see you hit guns with (what I consider) pretty high reps. Do you do that pretty consistently?  Curious about what you say cause I feel like I could use some new thinking for me lately…


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jul 24, 2013)

*Brick-*



thebrick said:


> Hey JT, I see you hit guns with (what I consider) pretty high reps. Do you do that pretty consistently?  Curious about what you say cause I feel like I could use some new thinking for me lately…



*it got to the point where I kept hurting myself lifting heavy all the time. Plus, I am just generally in pain...joints, feet etc. 

On top of that I got to train at Golds in Las Vegas all those years when Meredith was doing the USA's. I saw big off season guys lifting what I considered to be light weights. I mean if some off season pro is barbell rowing with 275 lbs why in the hell do I feel the need to do 365lbs?  

So I am just trying to do some more reps and take care of myself. Meredith drove Tony Freeman to the airport when he guest posed in Montana. He said he uses all light weights and gets the same results. . *


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jul 24, 2013)

*July 23rd, 2013 - meals.*

*Meal 1- whey protein fish oil, psyllium husk

Meal 2- whey protein and almonds. 

Meal 3- turkey and 1 cup coleslaw

Meal 4- whey protein and almonds. 

Meal 5- whey protein and 1 cup blueberries. Immediately after training.* 

*Meal 6- turkey and 1 cup coleslaw. 

Meal 7- whey protein and almonds. 

Totals:

Calories- 2,255
Protein- 368 grams
Carbs- 55 grams
Fat- 76 grams  *


----------



## K1 (Jul 24, 2013)

JETHRO TULL said:


> *On top of that I got to train at Golds in Las Vegas all those years when Meredith was doing the USA's. I saw big off season guys lifting what I considered to be light weights. I mean if some off season pro is barbell rowing with 275 lbs why in the hell do I feel the need to do 365lbs?
> *



Because you're a big fricken lumberjack that trains with sequoia trees:headbang:


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jul 24, 2013)

*I wish!!!! Lol*



K1 said:


> Because you're a big fricken lumberjack that trains with sequoia trees:headbang:



You are a good guy


----------



## odin (Aug 6, 2013)

Great log! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ZEUSMORPH (Aug 6, 2013)

Hope all is well brother!


----------



## SURGE (Aug 8, 2013)

Big boy!! Great log!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 9, 2013)

Bump for update pics!


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Sep 16, 2013)

*I am back at school teaching*



Enigmatic707 said:


> Bump for update pics!



This was Thursday.


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Sep 16, 2013)

*Good, Zeus*



ZEUSMORPH said:


> Hope all is well brother!



Going to add some masteron to the test this week. Should be looking hard as a nail shortly!


----------



## Nattydread (Sep 16, 2013)

Very impressive JT. Looking good.


----------



## ProFIT (Sep 17, 2013)

JETHRO TULL said:


> Going to add some masteron to the test this week. Should be looking hard as a nail shortly!



Massive:muscles:


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Sep 17, 2013)

*Thanks, man!*



Nattydread said:


> Very impressive JT. Looking good.



I am just trying to keep it together.


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Sep 17, 2013)

*If I can stay healthy and look decent-*



ProFIT said:


> Massive:muscles:



- that is my goal. It would be good if my woman wasn't grossed out by the sight of me with my shirt off.


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 17, 2013)

JETHRO TULL said:


> Going to add some masteron to the test this week. Should be looking hard as a nail shortly!



That will def do it.


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Sep 25, 2013)

*Today's training went as follows:*

*5 am- I did 41 minutes on the precor step machine. I worked all day then took a 2 hour nap. Then I did -
Dead lifts up to 405 3 sets. 
Chin ups 4 sets. 
Alternate dumbell curls 4 sets
Ex bar reverse curls 4 sets. 

I spent some time stretching after and during the workout. *


----------

